# Emigration shows in the Uk



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi, 

I was just wondering if anyone has been to any of the emigration shows in the Uk & if so, if they were helpfull/any good? 

The shows I know of so far are:

Opportunities Australia - EXP08 

Emigrate shows - starting a new life abroad


Look forward to hearing from you,
Kelly.


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Hi Kelly,
i went to the EXPO at Leeds....
there where many good points;
Financial advisors, for you pensions etc;
State Govt, reps with as much info as you can take in!
Various employers like Woolworths, health companies, construction companies etc..
Also some removal firms, who offer vouchers for money off shipment of goods; not huge, but every penny helps
Bad points;
Too many people queueing for info; seems oz is a popular destination!
good luck
Jane


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks alot for your reply, sounds really interesting.

Ive been doing alot more research on this particular show & it does seem a pretty good one. 

So im gonna book our tickets for the London show...But get a babysitter for the kids! 

Kelly.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

We went to the emigrate show down in Sandown a few years ago. 

I would always go on a week day since it was too busy at the weekend and I always took a load of questions with me. We usually paid for extra the seminars on Oz and it was worth it. 

We weren't looking for jobs but we did get info on the movers, which States to live in, financial advisors (for pensions etc.), removal companies and general emigration advice. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

We went to the Sandown expo twice and the one that's held at Earls Court once.

It's best if you can get there as early as possible as both times we got stuck in a queue for absolutely ages of cars just waiting to get into the car park! (you'da thought we'd have learned the first time!!). Also pre-book tickets if you can. 

Dolly


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone, sounds as though the show will be a great help, im defo booking our tickets, going early & getting a babysitter for the kids! 

Kind Regards,
Kelly.


----------



## Techie (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm going to the EXPO in leeds in october, i cant wait to learn more about life in OZ


----------



## Dan1976 (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks like i'll be ging to the leeds one as well !


----------

